# what kind of treat can a goat not resist



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Still cant get my goats to come to me. Im ready to stoop to bribery. Is there any treat a goat just cant not resist?


----------



## coondog (May 1, 2007)

Have you tried some bark?


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh my goodness. It would be easier to name what they don't like!
I get day old bread at the bread store by the bag full, they love it. 
Apples, marshmellows, leaves, horse treats, corn chips, sweet feed....


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

MY killer treats! 

Mix:
Whole wheat flour
Alpine chuncks
Cracked corn
flake oatmeal
steal cut oatmeal
3 grain mix
corn bread mix 

add some molsses till it is all one big ball and let sit in a warm oven for 30 mins! I cut it into little pices and then call the girls! They love it!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

make sure to cut it before you heat it! or it will become hard and break into a powder!


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

A handful of raisins works real well


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Mine all love crackers. I buy a box of Dollar Store "Ritz" type, and even the shy ones come right up to me.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas Ill give corn chips a try in the morning since I have some of them if they dont work Ill try another


----------



## armeda (Aug 17, 2006)

dumar horse treats - oatmeal raisin
animal crackers
apples


----------



## Idyllwile (Jul 9, 2007)

Banana chips


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Animal crackers!  Great for training on the milk stand.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

apples, dates, any sweet fruit. Cut it up bite size, put it in a bowl on the ground for them, then walk away, so they can try the treat to see what it is. Then approach them with the same treat in your hand, so they understand what treat awaits them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Take a lawn chair out to their pen. Read a book for an hour. Thirty minutes if that's all you can spare. Do it every day. Put the treats near to you at first, on things above the ground so they can find them easily. On a table, a stump, something they climb on.

Don't leave any treats out when you leave.

Move treats closer to you each day until they are eating out of your hand.

Edited to add: Be aware of your body language. If you are looking directly at them and walking toward them with your body stiff, you look like a predator. 

Get low, look meek, don't make eye contact at first.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I've only found one thing that all of my goats like. Every other thing listed here is liked by a few, but not all (but my goats aren't skittish so maybe your milage may vary, mine are spoiled and picky about snacks). Those berry flavored horse treats sold by Country Supply are a big hit with every goat, they look like broken alfalfa cubes with dried berries.


----------



## 4Hmomwyo (May 7, 2007)

BANANAS!!!! Fresh ones to very ripe ones are THE favorite treat of our Togg---she'll mug you if she sees them. Otherwise, animal crackers are the overall favorite.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Rose said:


> Take a lawn chair out to their pen. Read a book for an hour. Thirty minutes if that's all you can spare. Do it every day. Put the treats near to you at first, on things above the ground so they can find them easily. On a table, a stump, something they climb on.


Yep, yep. I spent much of late July reading the final Harry Potter book to my new goaties. I think they really enjoyed it.  

My guys are really picky on treats. They'll spit corn chips out and only 2 of my 3 will eat apples/carrots. Raisins, however, cause a stampede. We do a "raisin run" most nights where they chase me around the yard.

I'm quite sure the neighbors think I'm nuts. :hobbyhors


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a nubian wether that refuses everything but the other wethers love crackers of any sort.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

All of my goats like most any of the snacks everyone here has listed but, I think their most favorite is Grapes. I think they'd do just about anything for them. Seedless green or red!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

I was going to post "what I would do" but Rose beat me to it. 

I would do the exact same thing as Rose. I would add, though, that a book is made out of trees and therefore potential goat food.


----------

